# 4444



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

.​...das Maß is voll ... schön wars gewesen ... nichts wird jemals wieder so 
sein wie es war ... so jung kommen wir nicht mehr zusammen ... ich bin 
dann mal weg ... und das ist auch gut so ... zeit zu gehen

Wollen wir nich lang drum rum reden: Hier ist jetzt Schluß für mich!

Es war eine schöne Zeit mit den meisten von Euch. Einige sind hier ja nur 
durchgerannt, andere haben sich entwickelt und an ihrer Entwicklung 
teilhaben lassen. Über ein Jahr war ich jetzt aktives Mitglied des Forums, 
habe (wie ich schon des öfteren betonte) viel gelernt und vieles davon 
umgesetzt, gefestigt oder einfach erstmal archiviert.

Nette, eigenartige, streitsüchtige, lustige, dumme, hilflose, hilfsbereite, 
erfahrene, gute, wissbegierige und und und... Menschen durfte ich 
kennenlernen. Manche Nacht hab ich mir mit dem Forum um die Ohren 
geschlagen, und wenn ich mal nicht online war habe ich mich auch dabei 
erwischt, wie ich die Fragen und Lösungsansätze gedanklich noch mal 
durchgegangen bin oder manches einfach erstmal setzen lassen mußte um 
am Morgen dann die zündende Idee zu haben.

Also an dieser Stelle ein Danke für die schöne Zeit, die wir gemeinsam 
verbringen konnten.

Einige werden es sicher mitbekommen haben, der 4L wird sich beruflich 
verändern und hat sich privat bereits neuen Herausforderungen gestellt. 
Das braucht alle verfügbaren Energien damit es gut werden kann. Vielleicht 
läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg.

Ja verdammt, ich werde das hier wahrscheinlich auch vermissen, aber den 
Blick stur gen Zukunft gewandt, werd ich wissen, dass es oft genug richtig 
ist zu gehen, wenn es am schönsten ist.

Und was ich gar nicht ab kann ist das Gejammer, also freut Euch gefälligst 
mit mir, dass ich die Abhängigkeit von Euch überwinden will!

Tschüssikowski dann
​ 4L
​ P.S.: Nein, ich werde kein eigenes Forum aufmachen! 




​


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal, dass das ein Witz ist.

Falls nicht, wünsche ich Dir alles Gute für die Zukunft privat wie 
beruflich und schaue wenigstens hin- und wieder mal ins Forum.


----------



## marlob (18 November 2008)

Das hoffe ich ja auch mal das du das nicht ernst meinst, melde dich doch einfach unter einem neuen Namen wieder an. Wie wäre es mit neunlagig, da kannst du dann noch mal 9999 Beiträge schreiben ;-)
Und falls du es doch ernst meinst, schliesse ich mich mal dem Gerhard an.
Alles Gute für die Zukunft und lass uns mal per PN wissen, was du dann so treibst.


----------



## MW (18 November 2008)

Vierlagig ohne SPS-Forum ?
oder
SPS-Forum ohne Vierlagig ?

Geht doch garnicht. 
Da würde doch was fehlen.


EDIT: So nebenbei der Marlob hat gerade seinen 2000 Beitrag geschrieben, weiter so !


----------



## Full Flavor (19 November 2008)

Bei 4444 Beiträgen ist doch noch viel Luft nach oben. Ich hoffe du überlegst es dir nochmal wenn nicht:

Ich wünsch dir viel glück für die Zukunft und hoffentlich klappt alles so wie du es dir vorstellst.
:s1::s1::s1:


----------



## Steve81 (19 November 2008)

Hallo 4L,

hoffe wie meine Vorredner, dass deine Verabschiedung nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen ist. Es wäre ein Verlust für dieses Forum.

Falls du doch ernst machst wünsche ich dir privat und beruflich alles Gute für deine persönliche Weiterentwicklung und das Erreichen deiner Ziele.

Ach ja, du schreibst ja


> dass ich die Abhängigkeit von Euch überwinden will


das lässt mich etwas hoffen dass der Suchtdruck zu hoch ist und du dich einfach wieder melden musst. So ein kalter Entzug von >9 Beiträge pro Tag auf 0 dürfte nicht ganz einfach sein.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 November 2008)

Also 4L, ich hoffe das ist ein verspäteter Scherz zum 11.11. oder ein verfrühter zum 01.04.


----------



## zotos (19 November 2008)

Das kann nicht sein. Mir fehlen die Worte.

Ich bin zu platt... um Dir angemessen alles Gute zu wünschen. 

cu


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 November 2008)

Hi 4l

Kurze Frage noch:
Nimmst du die Forendiva mit,
oder bleibt uns die erhalten? 

Ich habe im Chat erfahren, ihr beide würdet zusammenziehen und Heiraten.
*ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## mst (19 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe mal, dass das ein Witz ist.
> 
> ...


 
*ACK* Alles Gute und gutes Gelingen auf deinem weiteren Weg -  Klingt so als hättest du dir wirklich was großes vorgenommen!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 November 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das du deinen Entzug professionel Begleiten lässt.... sonst wird das nix..........

Glauben kann es ich es ja nicht............ aber vorstellen kann ich es mir schon. Hier hat es ja schon alles gegeben... ich denke da nur gerade an eine Südseeinsel.......


Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und lass dich ruhig mal blicken..........


----------



## Steve81 (19 November 2008)

Hallo 4L, wenn dir die 4444 so wichtig ist, könntest du ja eigentlich auch bis 0x4444 weiter posten! Dann würdest du uns noch einige Zeit im Forum erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Frank (19 November 2008)

na da hast du ja mal wieder allen "ein schnäppchen geschlagen" *ROFL*(zitat-chef). 
nur gut, dass es mich nicht ganz unvorbereitet getroffen hat und ich
genügend zeit hatte mich darauf einzustellen, auch wenn ich es immer
noch nicht ganz glauben mag. naja, vielleicht hast du ja jetzt mal zeit
für das ein oder andere gemeinsame bier am abend...


----------



## crash (19 November 2008)

*Manch einer hinterläßt eine Lücke, die ihn ersetzt*

ich wünsch dir alles Gute auf deinem weiteren Weg.
und lass gelegentlich mal was von dir hören (lesen).
vlt kommst du ja gar nicht nicht von uns los. 

...ein kleiner Trost für alle anderen


> Auf dem Hühnerhof war der Hahn erkrankt.
> Niemand konnte mehr damit rechnen, er werde auch am nächsten Morgen noch krähen.
> Abschied war angesagt.
> Die Hennen machten sich Sorgen - sie waren felsenfest überzeugt,
> ...


----------



## Gerhard K (19 November 2008)

also ich denke nicht,dass du uns hier wirklich verlässt.sollte es aber widererwarten doch so sein,dass du dich komplett verändern willst wünsche ich dir dabei alles gute.
also bis demnächst!!
lg gerhard

PS: vl jetzt hatte ich endlich einen freund hierim forum und du haust ab?das kannst du mir nicht antun!!!!!!!


----------



## OHGN (19 November 2008)

Was die Sache allerdings merkwürdig macht ist die jetzt aufgesetzte "Tarnkappe" unseres geschätzten Users *vierlagig*.
Ich persönlich würde folgendes Profil glaubwürdiger finden


> *vierlagig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


als das ohne Aktivitätsangabe.

@*vierlagig*: oder willst Du uns etwa doch heimlich so dann und wann einen Besuch abstatten?:s3:
Aber nichts desto Trotz, auch ich wünsche Dir natürlich für die Zukunft alles Gute!

[edit] Die Einstellung wurde kurzfristig wieder geändert; Danke @4L [/edit]


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 November 2008)

Da denkt man nichts Böses und dann findet man diesen Thread ...



zotos schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein. Mir fehlen die Worte.
> 
> Ich bin zu platt... um Dir angemessen alles Gute zu wünschen.
> 
> cu


 
Ich kann mich da nur dem Text von Zotos anschliessen (der ist für mich am treffensten). Ansonsten nehme ich mal an, das es ein befristeter Abschied ist ...

Wie auch immer
Alees Gute für die weitere Zukunft und ich hoffe von dir wieder zu hören ...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## johnij (19 November 2008)

*Flop...*

Ich denke , 4L und die (der) Forendiva stecken sich unter einer Decke.....
Forendiva  war eine Zeitlang abwesend und ausgerechnet gestern ist er wieder aufgetaucht........damit er das Forum mit überfüssigen Beiträgen
vermüllt...............

Ich weiss es nicht was der 4L mit seinem Thread bezwegen will.
Er sagt er ist weg und plötzlich taucht er wieder auf


----------



## mariob (19 November 2008)

Hallo 4L,
ich hoffe nicht das das Dein Ernst ist, trozdem alles Gute!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gebs (19 November 2008)

@VL:
Erst einmal RESPEKT! Wer in so kurzer Zeit soviele (meist) fachlich kompetente
Beiträge schreibt verdient Respekt.

@All:
Ich glaube (hoffe) nicht, dass VL uns verlässt. Wer durchschnittlich 10 Beiträge 
pro Tag schreibt, der ist süchtig nach dem sps-forum.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Cerberus (19 November 2008)

Na sowas,

Man wie war ich gechockt, als ich gerade eben diesen Thread entdeckte. Sowas hätte ich mir in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht ausmalen können.

Aber was solls. Du wirst dir diese Entscheidung gründlich überlegt haben. Und so wie ich dich einschätzen würde, kann man dich sicher auch nicht davon abbringen.

Also lassen wir das ganze Rumgeheule weg (willst du ja sowieso nicht) und auch ich kann dir nur noch zum 4444. gratulieren und dir alles alles Gute für deine Zukunft wünschen.

PS:
Bist ein Paradebeispiel für folgendes:


> Wenn es am schönsten ist, soll man aufhören.


----------



## Gerhard K (19 November 2008)

> Wenn es am schönsten ist, soll man aufhören.


das sage ich auch immer den frauen,bevor sie kommen.*ROFL*
das konnte ich mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen.


----------



## SPSKILLER (19 November 2008)

hei 4l,

machs gut!

Gruß Micha


----------



## geduldiger (19 November 2008)

4L, danke für deine Beiträge!


----------



## Perfektionist (19 November 2008)

Hallo 4L,

wie lang wirst Du es schaffen, auf Deiner Insel zu bleiben?


BTW: gefunden neulich beim Googeln:


----------



## johnij (19 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hallo 4L,
> 
> wie lang wirst Du es schaffen, auf Deiner Insel zu bleiben?
> 
> ...


 

Als Ergänzung......

http://www.blogger.com/profile/16014623225041381848

http://vierlagig.blogspot.com/2007_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Perfektionist (19 November 2008)

da ist mir beim Stöbern nochwas über den Weg gelaufen, das ich hiermit ins gedächtnis rufen möchte:


vierlagig schrieb:


> *wenn morgen die welt untergehen würde ...*
> 
> ...würd ich diesen beitrag hier folgenden nutzern widmen:
> 
> ...


----------



## maxi (19 November 2008)

Boah

Registriert seit: 08.08.2007
Beiträge: 4.444 

Ist aber auch häftig.


Ich wünsche dir alles gute und hoffe wir Sehen uns mal.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 November 2008)

ja, das gabs auch noch:


vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht schaff ich ja noch ein weiteres Jahr euch zu ertragen...


 
Hat Beitrag Nr. 2000 eine Würdigung erfahren? Noch hab ich nichts dazu gefunden ...


----------



## stift (19 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hoffe ich habs nicht richtig verstanden und du bleibst noch und stromerst ein wenig durch die foren ... angenehmer als johnij bist du alle mal


Oh vierer, bleib doch. Ich mag dich nämlich seeeeeeeeeehr gern


----------



## Ralle (19 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich denke ,



Fang jetzt nicht damit an, das war die ganze, bisherige Zeit noch nicht deine Stärke! 

@4L

Du spinnst; echt


----------



## Pizza (19 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> @4L
> 
> Du spinnst; echt


 
*ACK*

werd hier nicht heulen, aber fehlen wirst du uns schon.

Wenn es denn so sein soll, wünsch ich dir alles Gute und hoffe man sieht sich noch einmal.(Wo auch immer)

P.S. wie lang dauert so ein Entzug eigendlich und ist dies ohne Ersatz-Forum ohne ärztliche Aufsicht überhaupt möglich ??


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 November 2008)

Das nenne ich mal einen dramatischen Abgang...

Wer wird mir denn jetzt in Deiner typischen Klugscheißermanier den rechten Weg weisen?

Mit einer Träne im Knopfloch verabschiede ich mich hiermit ungern von Dir!

Hochachtungsvoll,

diabolo150973


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 November 2008)

hallo,
das ist typisch, du denkst nur an dich, mit wem streite ich jetzt


----------



## gravieren (19 November 2008)

Ich hoffe auf ein wiedersehen.


Schade für deine Entscheidung.
Alles gute für deine Zukunft.


:sw4:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2008)

....hallo 4L...:sad:bitte komm zurück mir ist langweilig....
und wenn nicht wünsche ich dir trotzdem alles gute!

gruß Helmut


----------



## kolbendosierer (19 November 2008)

Yo 4L,

lasse es krachen. Wünsch Dir was...
Vielleicht bis irgendwann mal.

Greetz


----------



## kermit (19 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...das Maß is voll ...


*ACK**ACK**ACK*

allerdings!!! nimm sofort Deine Arbeit in und an diesem Forum wieder auf!!!

sonst kündige ich Dir meine Freundschaft ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2008)

*wer hat an der Uhr gedreht...?*

:-D@all und @4L
...halt ich sehe gerade es waren ja nur 4443 Beiträge...der Abschied zählt nicht...!:-D:-D:-D

gruß Helmut


----------



## kermit (19 November 2008)

da hat einer der hinterhältigen Mods einfach einen Beitrag entfernt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2008)

...nein, nein Kermit...das würden die doch nie machen, 4L hat einfach ein Fehler gemacht....


----------



## MW (19 November 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...nein, nein Kermit...das würden die doch nie machen, 4L hat einfach ein Fehler gemacht....



bei so vielen vieren hintereinander kann das schonmal passieren, dass man die 3 übersieht


----------



## Homer79 (19 November 2008)

Ich hoffe , wie auch die meisten, das Du das nicht wirklich ernst meinst.
Warum Du das machst ist mir nicht wirklich klar, egal...
Mit Dir Privat zu mailen bzw. sich Unterhalten wird mir fehlen, auch wenn es ja nicht jeden Tag war
Mit Dir wird (würde) das Forum wirklich *Jemanden* verlieren.
Auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange hier dabei bin, so viele...oder eher wenige Beiträge habe, finde ich das Du hier wirklich mit zur Qualität an diesem Forum beiträgst.

Wenn wir uns sehen dann in DD, wenn nicht, dann alles Gute für Dich!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Question_mark (19 November 2008)

*vl, einen darfst Du noch ...*

Hallo,



			
				kermit schrieb:
			
		

> da hat einer der hinterhältigen Mods einfach einen Beitrag entfernt



Ach was kermit, das würden doch die Moderatoren niemals im Leben machen, nein ....   *ROFL*

Dafür würde ich meine Hand in das Feuer legen.

vl alles Gute und die besten Wünsche von mir für die Zukunft, aber es war schon klar dass man so eine Schlagzahl nicht unbegrenzt durchziehen kann. Aber trotzdem wirst Du hier im Forum irgendwie fehlen. Und Du hast ja jetzt noch einen Beitrag frei, den #4444 ....

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Muss jetzt mal zur Apotheke, etwas Brandsalbe holen


----------



## OHGN (20 November 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> da hat einer der hinterhältigen Mods einfach einen Beitrag entfernt


In der Tat!!!
Allerdings habe ich den Beweis für die 4444 in Form eines Screenshot's
(leider auf meinem Firmenrechner und deshalb hier nicht gleich verfügbar).

Aber ich finde die Art der Selbstdarstellung unseres lieben Kollegen *4L* echt bewundernswert. Die Art ud Weise sich hier in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen ist nicht so ohne Weiteres zu toppen!

Deshalb hört bitte mit dieser ekelhaften Schleimerei auf....:evil:


----------



## johnij (20 November 2008)

Alle Beiträge im Bezug auf #4444 sind überflüssig....... 
Langweile??? oder habt ihr wenig zu tun?????

:sb5::sb5::sb5::sb5::sb5:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2008)

...genauso wenig wie du johnij oder warum schreibst du hier....!?

Der Beitrag ist mit '4444' gekenzeichnet, mach ihn doch einfach nicht auf

gruß Helmut


----------



## Steve81 (20 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Alle Beiträge im Bezug auf #4444 sind überflüssig.......
> Langweile??? oder habt ihr wenig zu tun?????
> 
> :sb5::sb5::sb5::sb5::sb5:


 
@johnij:
Merkst du eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich und widersprüchlich dieser Beitrag von dir ist???


----------



## OHGN (20 November 2008)

Nur der Fairness halber....


----------



## MW (20 November 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Nur der Fairness halber....



Pass auf das jetzt nicht der böse Mod kommt und auch deinen Beitrag (bzw. Anhang) beseitigt. *ROFL*


----------



## derwestermann (20 November 2008)

Jo 4L, das SPS-Forum kenne ich nur mit Dir und Deiner Kompetenz, schau' mer ma, wie's ohne ist.

Möge der Saft mit Dir sein!


----------



## himbeergeist (20 November 2008)

Aufhören? Ich denke der 11.11. ist vorbei? Spaß bei Seite, alles Gute für Dich auf dem neuen Weg!

Frank


----------



## Treser-Olt (20 November 2008)

Einige werden es sicher mitbekommen haben, der 4L wird sich beruflich 
verändern und hat sich privat bereits neuen Herausforderungen gestellt. 
Das braucht alle verfügbaren Energien damit es gut werden kann. Vielleicht 
läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg.

Das kommt mir bekannt vor Danke für deine Interesseanten  Beiträge 
und alles Gute für die Zukunft.



[/quote]


----------



## Flinn (20 November 2008)

*Schade*

Hallo 4L,

Schade, dass Du dich zurückziehst. Deine gesunde Mischung aus Fachverstand und Ironie hat viel Spaß gemacht... Gefragt habe ich mich aber schon öfter, wie man nur soviel Zeit aufbringen kann...und will...

Alles Gute für die Zukunft,
Flinn


----------



## dalbi (21 November 2008)

Oh ha was liest man da. Da bleibt nur noch, alles Gute für die Zukunft.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Jumper (22 November 2008)

Ich kanns auch nicht glauben!!
Aber wenn es so kommen sollte dann auch von mir alles Gute

Aber eines habe ich gerade gemerkt (4L hat nur 4443 Beiträge geschrieben bzw. es wurde einer gelöscht! Also mindestens einer muß noch rein damits 4444 sind!


----------



## peter(R) (23 November 2008)

Jetzt bin ich aber sprachlos !!!!!

1.4. ist noch nicht also einfach nur so ein Scherz ???

Wenn nicht wünsche ich Dir alles gute für die Zukunft. 
Schade ich hätte dich gerne mal persönlich kennengelernt.
Deine Art hat was.  

Also dann vielleicht sieht oder hört man doch mal voneinander

mitträneimknopfloch

peter(R)


----------



## Klaus.Ka (24 November 2008)

hallo 4l
auch wenn wir uns nur kurz kennen.ich hoffe du überlegst es dir noch einmal und machst nur eine "kurze" pause.
wenn nicht wünsche ich dir persönlich alles gute für deine private und berufliche zukunft. eigenltich wollte ich noch das eine oder andere von dir
lernen...


----------



## OHGN (4 Dezember 2008)

Was sehen meine erstaunten Augen:


> vierlagig+ Antwortet auf ein Thema
> Mal wieder: Bereichslängenfehler beim Schreiben...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Dezember 2008)

Ja er lebt noch, ...

Ach wie schön. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet.


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

@vierlagig: schön, dass du mal wieder da bist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Dezember 2008)

Was für ein Rückfall.  
Und versucht gleich am ersten Tag alles Versäumte nachzuholen.


----------



## Markus (4 Dezember 2008)

fällt mir erst jetzt richtig auf der tread...
willkommen zurück an board mr. vierlagig!


----------



## kermit (4 Dezember 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ... nimm sofort Deine Arbeit in und an diesem Forum wieder auf!!!
> 
> sonst kündige ich Dir meine Freundschaft ...




freut mich, dass Du wieder da bist ...
(ich vermisse nur irgendwie ein Statement von Dir in diesem Thread)


----------



## vierlagig (4 Dezember 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> (ich vermisse nur irgendwie ein Statement von Dir in diesem Thread)



ein statement? gott, was soll ich sagen ... ihr habt mich zu dem gemacht, was ich jetzt bin, zu einem abhängigen, kleinen, helfersyndrom infizierten 4L ... es gab keine andere wahl, ich mußte euch einfach weiter supporten, auch wenn ich noch keine eigenen tools am markt habe, geschweigedenn ein eigenes forum betreibe...


----------



## Markus (4 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein statement? gott, was soll ich sagen ... ihr habt mich zu dem gemacht, was ich jetzt bin, zu einem abhängigen, kleinen, helfersyndrom infizierten 4L ... es gab keine andere wahl, ich mußte euch einfach weiter supporten, auch wenn ich noch keine eigenen tools am markt habe, geschweigedenn ein eigenes forum betreibe...


 
ich emfinde das jetzt als beleidigung wenn du mich (den meinst du doch mit dem forum) im selben satz mit dem erwähnst der diese nutzlosen tools macht...


----------



## vierlagig (4 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ich emfinde das jetzt als beleidigung wenn du mich (den meinst du doch mit dem forum) im selben satz mit dem erwähnst der diese nutzlosen tools macht...



och markus, ich schmeiß dich doch nicht mit dem in einen topf, aber das solltest du doch eigentlich wissen!


----------



## Markus (4 Dezember 2008)

da habe ich wohl wieder in ein wespennest gestochen, in dem moment wo ich den beitrag geschrieben und zurück zur startseite bin ist auch schon ein popup mit dem hinweise gekommen das ich eine neue pn mit dem betreffen "arschloch" habe...

inhalt:



> ich emfinde das jetzt als beleidigung wenn du mich (den meinst du doch mit dem forum) im selben satz mit dem erwähnst der diese nutzlosen tools macht...
> 
> arrogantes Arschloch


 
die nachricht war von einem der unzähligen toolprogrammierer hier im forum. vermutlich hat derjenige sich irrtümlicherweise angesprochen gefühlt. ich habe doch bewusst geschrieben "...erwähnst der diese *nutzlosen* tools macht...", und nicht "...erwähnst der diese tools macht..."

diese fehlinterpretation von seitens des toolprogrammierers lässt daraus schliessen wie er selbst die daseinsberechtigung seiner arbeit einstuft...


der tread ist in spätestens zwei wochen im giftschrank - zumindest zum teil, wer wettet dagegen?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Dezember 2008)

schön, dass wir doch noch was daraus machen können 

startet mal jemand eine umfrage, wieviele toolprogrammierer hier im forum durch die threads geistern?!


----------



## Cerberus (5 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> startet mal jemand eine umfrage, wieviele toolprogrammierer hier im forum durch die threads geistern?!


 
Das Sommerloch ist leider schon seit längerem vorbei. Aber vllt gibt es dieses Jahr ein Winterloch in dem sowas angebracht wäre.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo 4L,

auch von mir ein WILLKOMMEN ZURÜCK!

ich hatte wirklich ernsthaft befürchtet, dass Dir der UG seine Nachbarinsel geschenkt hat ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> .... der tread ist in spätestens zwei wochen im giftschrank - zumindest zum teil, wer wettet dagegen?



Das hängt ganz davon ab, auf welcher Stufe wir den Thread jetzt weiterköcheln *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard K (5 Dezember 2008)

Ach wie schön, dass du wieder da bist vl.
wo wären sonst die reibungspunkte??*ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 Juni 2009)

Jetzt sind es schon fast 5555


Wie groß ist dieses Forum eigentlich? Ich meine, wieviel Speicherplatz es einnimmt?

*Nein!* Ich will es nicht auf DVD brennen... das ist nur mal pure Neugier!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## eYe (8 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es schon fast 5555
> 
> 
> Wie groß ist dieses Forum eigentlich? Ich meine, wieviel Speicherplatz es einnimmt?
> ...



Ich hätte es gerne auf DVD, man hat ja leider nicht immer einen online Zugang auf der Baustelle und so manche Probleme lassen sich anhand des Forums doch schnell lösen 

*vote for SPS-Forum DVD*


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Juni 2009)

Das hat doch schon mal jemand ganz groß verkündet... Wo ist der eigentlich geblieben? Mir scheint, er hat sich heimlich davongeschlichen.

Der Geniestreich hätte auch von mir kommen können: Erst die große Klappe und dann... 

Lassen wir das Thema, bevor noch alle das Richtige von mir denken!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Question_mark (8 Juni 2009)

*Ewige Ruhe für die nie geborene DVD*

Hallo,



			
				dia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will es nicht auf DVD brennen



Da bin ich aber beruhigt...
Und freue mich insgeheim, das dieses Thema beerdigt ist ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (14 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es schon fast 5555




und jetzt sind es 5555


----------



## zotos (19 Juni 2009)

MW schrieb:


> und jetzt sind es 5555



Eigentlich sind es ja 5555+1 (ich zähle den verschollenen Beitrag immer noch mit).

Aber der geschätzte Kollege hat wohl einen Hang zu Schnaps... ähm... zahlen.   

Er lässt die Beitragszahl 5555 für Seine Verhältnisse schon verdammt lange stehen.


----------



## HaDi (19 Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hat er auch auf die doppelte Schnapszahl gewartet:


> Registriert seit: 08.08.2007
> Ort: Milkel
> Beiträge: 5.555
> Abgegebene Danke: 625
> Erhielt 1.111 Danke für 934 Beiträge


Aber das wäre ja jetzt erledigt, es kann also weitergehen ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## zotos (19 Juni 2009)

HaDi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er auch auf die doppelte Schnapszahl gewartet:
> 
> Aber das wäre ja jetzt erledigt, es kann also weitergehen ...
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Wenn er jetzt noch schnell 41 Danke vergibt hat er gleich eine dreifache Schnapszahl.


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2009)

Das kann noch werden, ich denke, 4L hat eine Affinität zu schönen Zahlen (was er so schön findet, Mathematiker haben da ja auch so ihre Vorstellungen) und so wird er nun wieder über das "Aufhören" nachdenken. Nur diesmal bitte nicht  so ein Sommertheater veranstalten, ja 4L! *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann noch werden, ich denke, 4L hat eine Affinität zu schönen Zahlen (was er so schön findet, Mathematiker haben da ja auch so ihre Vorstellungen) und so wird er nun wieder über das "Aufhören" nachdenken. Nur diesmal bitte nicht  so ein Sommertheater veranstalten, ja 4L! *ROFL*



ging diesmal ganz ruhig ab und war auch nicht immer sommer...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ging diesmal ganz ruhig ab und war auch nicht immer sommer...



... hat wahrscheinlich keiner gesehen, mitten in der Nacht.

Aber keine Sorge, der Beitragszähler springt (wie ein guter Trabbi-Tacho)
nach 9999 wieder auf 0.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... hat wahrscheinlich keiner gesehen, mitten in der Nacht.



8:51 ... da schläfst du natürlich noch ... war aber auch schon gestern


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 8:51 ... da schläfst du natürlich noch ... war aber auch schon gestern



Ach so. Ja, dann hat es tatsächlich niemand interessiert ... :shock:


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ging diesmal ganz ruhig ab und war auch nicht immer sommer...



Da kann man mal sehen, wie sich Lebensschwerpunkte verlagern können!


----------



## Jan (5 März 2010)

Ich habe gerade fast Panik bekommen (beim lesen von Seite 1).

Doch zum Glück habe ich dann mal aufs Datum geschaut.

Puuhh.

Schön dass du noch da bist.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 November 2010)

*7777*

vor sechs Tagen wars soweit - nun hab ich mich entschlossen, es diesem Thread anzuhängen:


----------



## thomass5 (7 September 2011)

*8888*

... so, nun sind es 8888

Thomas


----------



## M-Ott (7 September 2011)

Und hier nochmal der 8888. ungekürzt und in voller Länge:


vierlagig schrieb:


> mal abgesehen, dass es sinnfrei ist, mit ganzzahlen eine float-berechnung durchzuführen, sollte dass hier der optimierte weg sein
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
@4L
Mach weiter so!


----------

